# Onkyo Receiver - Muffled Channel



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a TX-SR503 7 channel home receiver, and the right channel has been recently acting up. It sounds very muffled, almost like it's underwater. Is this something I can try and fix myself? I figure it must be isolated to somewhere in the amplifier section, since I don't think any of the signal processing would cause these symptoms.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

derekbannatyne said:


> I have a TX-SR503 7 channel home receiver, and the right channel has been recently acting up. It sounds very muffled, almost like it's underwater. Is this something I can try and fix myself? I figure it must be isolated to somewhere in the amplifier section, since I don't think any of the signal processing would cause these symptoms.


Test all sources/inputs to see of the problems follow. The amplifier is rarely a problem in these receivers and the symptoms you describe are not typical "amplifier" failures.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree with previous post, not a typical amplifier problem. Without being there it sounds more like a blown tweeter.


----------

